# sardegna



## mamma_ro (May 18, 2012)

Any expats in sardegna? i am moving to sardegna in august with my 2 young children and sardo partner. I have lived in italy before in toscana and speak the lingo but i am wondering what life is like on the island. we are moving to orosei... is anyone around that area that can give me some tips and encouragement???? cheers


----------



## AntonioH (Jun 17, 2021)

mamma_ro said:


> Any expats in sardegna? i am moving to sardegna in august with my 2 young children and sardo partner. I have lived in italy before in toscana and speak the lingo but i am wondering what life is like on the island. we are moving to orosei... is anyone around that area that can give me some tips and encouragement???? cheers


Hi there! Picking up this thread a decade later. I've got the same idea. Thinking about moving from Lisbon to Orosei. Did you make it? How is it going/did it go?

Best,
Tony


----------

